# Allergies to chicken and potato, help with food please



## Brookelizabeth (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi,
First post. I have two dogs and one was tested for allergies and tested over 3,000 to potato and also high to chicken, trees, grass, some fish etc. We switched both dogs to California Natural Lamb and Rice but I would like to rotate foods. 

I am having trouble finding a food that does not have potato. I would like grain free. They do not test dogs for chick pea so I am uncertain about that for her. 

Her symptoms are not extreme, really pretty mild so the vets were shocked. My daughter worked at the vet office and that is why she was tested.

If we have to stay on Calif Natural Lamb and Rice are there supplements I could give her? 

Thank you! 

Brooke

Mia and Luna 4 and 3 yr old Tibetan Terriors


----------



## DaneLover228 (Nov 29, 2011)

I don't feed kibble anymore, but when I did I fed Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream formula. It has no chicken, the protein is Salmon. It has sweet potatoes..not sure if your dog is allergic to just regular potatoes or all potatoes. It is grain free and my dog did wonderful on it.

There is also Avoderm Lambmeal and brown rice formula. It isn't completely grain free, but it has no corn or soy. It has no potatoes in it at all. Here is the link for it: AvoDerm® Dog Food - Adult Lamb Meal & Brown Rice Formula


----------



## dustinshaw98 (Feb 22, 2012)

Brookelizabeth said:


> Hi,
> First post. I have two dogs and one was tested for allergies and tested over 3,000 to potato and also high to chicken, trees, grass, some fish etc. We switched both dogs to California Natural Lamb and Rice but I would like to rotate foods.
> 
> I am having trouble finding a food that does not have potato. I would like grain free. They do not test dogs for chick pea so I am uncertain about that for her.
> ...



My dog is on a BARF diet. Grain-based food isn't healthy for dogs.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I dont feed kibble any more either, but Im wondering the same thing as Monty's Mom....did they test for sweet potatoes, or just white potatoes?

TotW actually has both sweet potatoes and just potatoes listed in all of their lines, but I will look into a couple other brands when I get the chance and get back to you!!:thumb:


----------



## Brookelizabeth (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks so much everyone, going to check info out. 

They don't test for sweet potato or chick peas so I guess I can try and see what happens. She isn't terribly symptomatic, lucky there.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Nature's Variety Instinct uses tapioca instead of potatoes. They also have two LID formulas which will have fewer ingredients, but still use tapioca.

Nutrisca uses chick peas and comes in Salmon & Chickpea as well as Lamb & Chickpea.

Natural Balance is coming out with a Duck Meal & Lentil formula sometime this month hopefully. It's a bit lower in protein (22%) but it does have a meat as the first ingredient which is good.

Earthborn Holistic has Great Plains Feast which is bison meal with peas and tapioca (my dog has personally done FANTASTIC on this one).

They also have Meadow Feast which is similar to the Great Plains Feast but uses lamb instead of bison.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

We have pups I placed that are doing very well on Nutrisca foods.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

It is this reason that makes the raw diet so much easier. Every day it becomes more apparently that Bridget might have been allergic to something in her pet food. It would have been a nightmare trying to find out what that was. Me and vet thought it was chicken, nope. Rice, no, not really. After seeing money float out of my wallet I decided to stop doing so much testing unless it was really needed.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

You might want to take a look at the new Innova Prime Grain Free Salmon & Herring. No chicken and it uses lentils and peas for the carb source.

Healthy Pet Product Search ? Organic Dog Food, Dog Treats and More ? Natura Pet Products


----------

